# New Timberline Chainsaw Sharpener



## MetalMasher (Feb 23, 2012)

This was a tool I had never actually seen before, but one of my friends knows the guy who invented it and let me barrow it to sharpen my saw. I have an Oregon bench grinder and have been sharpening chains for years with it with good results. The Timberline Sharpener works different than other sharpening methods. Its close to hand filing, but with a twist. You can't screw up the angles and it makes every tooth the same. They have a video on their website which makes it look easy. I fumbled with it the first time because I didn't have any instructions, but after playing with it on my Stihl 660 it cut like butter. This is the video from www.timberlinesharpener.com http://www.timberlinesharpener.com/video
I figured it was worth posting because this thing makes chains cut amazing.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice video. Looks like it would work well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

$125.00 is gonna be hard to swallow for a lot of us since we've done pretty well for so long with a $6.00 file.........

But a great idea !!!!!
Thanks for posting
Tom


----------



## FarmerJim (Mar 22, 2012)

Would like to see more on this thing. Looks interesting. Especially for those of us less than mechanical geniuses.


----------



## bmcdowell40 (Apr 20, 2012)

I always hand file my chains but I have trouble keeping the angles all the same. So, I ordered one of these last week. I set it up the way the instructions and videos showed and sharpened one side of the chain. I switched and sharpened the other side. As, I sharpened the other side, I noticed that the carbide was cutting high on the teeth. So, I went through the setup again and started again. After a few teeth, I noticed that the carbide was cutting high again. I had the thumbscrews as tight as I could get them and it seems like they were sliding, thus throwing off my setup. I went to check my setup again and accidentally dropped the handle and the carbide. It fell about 2 feet on to my gravel driveway and the carbide broke in half. With that I decided to send it back and work on my hand filing technique.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Just a quick comment. It is not necessary for all the teeth to be the same size. They work/cut independant of each other. As long as the angles are correct and the relationship between the height of the leading edge of the cutter and the height of the depth gauge is maintained all will be good.


----------

